# DIY Dayton Soundbar



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

I have a living room that had a really cheap Samsung sound bar that we picked up with a gift card a few years back. But I have always wanted to design and build a soundbar from scratch. So recently I did just that. 

Goal: Is to have a soundbar that sounds great and is compact for most living rooms. I also wanted it to be aesthetically pleasing. With this is mind, I wanted it about 4" in height and length 36" or shorter. I also didn't really want frequencies below 90hz, as I planned to use a separate subwoofer with it. With those design goals in mind, I started picking out the drivers.

Parts Used:

4x Dayton ND65-8
2x Dayton ND25FA-4
Dayton 2x15 Amp (I may upgrade this, but I had this on hand)


Materials Used:
1/4" MDF (doubled in the speaker enclosure)
1/4" Walnut Baffle (doubled in the speaker enclosure

Video Tutorial:


----------



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

Theoretical Response:









Current Response with Current Crossover:


----------



## dickfantastic (Aug 10, 2017)

This looks really cool, I'm thinking of building something similar for my wife for Christmas with a sub for in the bedroom. I'll check out your video.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Very nice, you nailed the visual appeal for sure. Is that at 2-way or 2.5-way horizontal mtm? How is the polar response?


----------



## jororaitchev (Jan 24, 2017)

Good workmanship! I see professional tools, and it is always easier to work with. congratulations!

P.P.
I think the front panel should not be just an array (it will his own sound), but a sandwich.
Joro


----------



## AcidBlack (Aug 3, 2013)

I love the DIY perspective as I'm the same way, but...sometimes a more cost effective, if not individualistic approach accomplishes the same thing if not better. Then again I don't have the resources available to me anymore now that I live in a condo. I applaud your accomplishment and enjoyed your video. Here's my work around, although not as aesthetically pleasing as yours. 4 BIC America DV-32b's used as a center channel in a series-parallel configuration. Small but still able to hit an 80Hz low by themselves. Using a sub as well to hit a 20Hz low with very good results but perhaps I'm missing something so any and all advice is welcome to correct my imperfect thinking, lol.... :smile:
Oh, forgot to mention these 4 are set on their sides to reduce profile and create a "virtual" soundbar.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

A DIY soundbar? There's something you don't see every day. Maybe you'll start a trend. :T


----------



## ovillegas (Jan 30, 2012)

Here we go, now I have to go spend more money!

Very nice looking sound bar.:T


----------



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

fusseli said:


> Very nice, you nailed the visual appeal for sure. Is that at 2-way or 2.5-way horizontal mtm? How is the polar response?


I'm sorry I did not see these responses. It is just a 2-way MTM. THe polar response is excellent. The only thing I am not a big fan of is that the ND series speakers really need a zobel to make them behave well in a two way setup. Because of this, you end up have a very complicated crossover. I am currently working on another soundbar, but using the Dayton audio PC83-4 and the ND20FB-4 tweeter. So far, I am really pleased with the results. Not only is it cheaper, I think it actually sounds better too. 

Currently I have only design the TM two way, but sound tests have been off the charts. Now I plan to make it MTM and see if I can port it to about 60hz for more of a complete solution. Although, I may just keep it sealed and make it a 2.1 soundbar.


----------



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

jororaitchev said:


> Good workmanship! I see professional tools, and it is always easier to work with. congratulations!
> 
> P.P.
> I think the front panel should not be just an array (it will his own sound), but a sandwich.
> Joro


What is funny, is almost all my tools came from auction. I got them for really cheap. I think I paid $60 for my table saw, my first router I got for $1, and then I built most of my benches. I try to get away with value when I can. :smile:


----------



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

theJman said:


> A DIY soundbar? There's something you don't see every day. Maybe you'll start a trend. :T


I hope so. I know a lot of people love soundbars, but not many do the DIY scene.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

123Toid said:


> I am currently working on another soundbar, but using the Dayton audio PC83-4 and the ND20FB-4 tweeter. So far, I am really pleased with the results. Not only is it cheaper, I think it actually sounds better too.


My little boy just built his first speaker design which is a portable boombox using two ported PC83-4's. They are a pretty fantastic full-range driver and now I kind of want to make some frugal horns for another set. We did find in tests that they _really_ need to be ported though - they cut off too high sealed.


----------



## PaulJ-1950 (May 11, 2018)

Hi,
I am not a speaker expert but would like to build the Dayton soundbar. Or is there a better one ?
I already have a Panasonic soundbar with sub-woofer but am not satisfied with the sound quality. _(Very muddy on some shows)_
I also have a Yamaha amplifier which can operate as either 5.1 or 2.1.
Can this be used to power the speakers. If so how are the speakers wired. 
Regards, Paul.


----------



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

PaulJ-1950 said:


> Hi,
> I am not a speaker expert but would like to build the Dayton soundbar. Or is there a better one ?
> I already have a Panasonic soundbar with sub-woofer but am not satisfied with the sound quality. _(Very muddy on some shows)_
> I also have a Yamaha amplifier which can operate as either 5.1 or 2.1.
> ...


Paul,

I think it is a great one. I did update the crossover. I have not shown it yet, but would be happy to email or PM the update to you. First, yes you can use a surround receiver. They are wired just like 2 speakers (ie left and right fronts). In fact, it is what I use to power mine. Secondly, I do not know of one that looks and sounds as nice as this. If you want deep low end, you still will want to add a sub. But that is completely up to you


----------

